
Predictive AI Doubled Site's Traffic and Rankings - cjq
http://blog.marketmuse.com/how-marketmuse-helped-neil-patel-double-his-traffic-and-rankings
======
cjq
Interesting approach to content creation and optimization. Will be fascinating
to see in different contexts.

